# Home Webserver Nameservers



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello,

I currently have my webserver up and running with a userpanel. The only domains i can host though are the free ones from dyndns.com that point directly to my IP.

I would like to host the domains that i have purchased from GoDaddy but they require two nameserver addresses which i don't know as i am hosting from my home ISP.

Would anyone know how to find my ISP name servers?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I believe that you just use the DNS servers that you connect to. I could be wrong about that. You should be able to find out that information on your ISP's website, or by contacting them.

Cheers!


----------

